# Second Attempt at make-up



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

OK...i tried this make-up thing again...heres what I got.
















I liked the way this came out after some advice. Keep in mind im learning.
Any opinions good or bad are welcome.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Scars don't bleed, but this is nice for a diseased look. I like how you didn't overdo the blood. Nice work.

For a peeling burn effect (which is what this reminds me of minus blood), try rolling back some of the latex, and pinching some off. Loose and dangy skin textures.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Thanks Sicki.....ill try that...this is all new to me...1 day trying...was going for a burned/corpesed up look. Thanks


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

cool. very real.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

very nice Johnny..wow what an improvement
share how you came to this effect ok


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I know nothing of makeup, but when I saw it, I thought it looked like a burn.

So, that is the perception of those of us not 'in the know'.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

o wow that looks gross.... hehe good job j


----------



## infoamtek (Apr 6, 2007)

*Briusing*

If you want a more wounded look, try some purple around the edges for a bruised look.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Looks good, makes me think of "Freddy".


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

ewwwwwww.
i like it.
.


----------

